# Solved: Nail.exe .... help!!!



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

We also have the nail.exe file that we cannot get rid of. It appeared about the same time as the Aurora pop ups. Should I follow the same advice above? Here is our Hijack This findings:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 10:35:10 AM, on 4/14/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
c:\windows\system32\daqivu.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrtMngr.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.heatherw.com/mk/sch.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?uid=137175063&id=5.0
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\Nail.exe
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: BolgerObj Class - {302A3240-4805-4a34-97D7-1645A0B08410} - C:\WINDOWS\Bolger.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDCM] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\DDC\DDCManager\DDCMan.exe" -Background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDCActiveMenu] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\DDC\ActiveMenu\DDCActiveMenu.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [checktime] c:\program files\HPSelect\Frontend\ct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QAGENT] C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasDTServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bbesajk] c:\windows\system32\daqivu.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [CounterSpyCleaner] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunASCleaner.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Desktop Architect] "C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe" -S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dancer] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE\DncLE.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Toolbar Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {6685509E-B47B-4f47-8E16-9A5F3A62F683} - file://C:\Program Files\Ebates_MoeMoneyMaker\Sy350\Tp350\scri350a.htm (file missing) (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\Netscape\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/238081957cf18e2d1018/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {86698251-D2C0-4D0F-A3E4-95CEF12F9F18} - http://64.156.188.99/iwasher/proactauthwb/internetwasherpro.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://echat.us.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {96AD66E6-8375-4864-8F4D-0F15023C2AF6} (CWUInstall Object) - http://www.wunderground.com/windowsinstall/weather.cab
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://www.webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea1fd.sea1.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9DC13F05-2441-4015-A879-D5088459E4E5}: NameServer = 207.68.32.39 207.68.32.38
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: System Startup Service (SvcProc) - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\svcproc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Hi Polgara 

Welcome to TSG! 

I have split your post off into your own thread. In the future if you have a Question/Problem please start a "New Thread". It get's too confusing trying to address two different people's problem in the same thread and you may get overlooked.

Please continue in this thread.


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Copy these instructions to notepad, save them to your desktop then restart to safe mode.

*Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

Click Start > Run > and type in:

*services.msc*

Click OK.

In the services window find *System Startup Service*.
Rightclick and choose "Properties". On the "General" tab under "Service Status" click the "Stop" button to stop the service. Beside "Startup Type" in the dropdown menu select "Disabled". Click Apply then OK. Exit the Services utility.

Run Hijack This again and put a check by these. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sides...37175063&id=5.0

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName =

F2 - REG:system.ini: Shell=Explorer.exe C:\WINDOWS\Nail.exe

O2 - BHO: BolgerObj Class - {302A3240-4805-4a34-97D7-1645A0B08410} - C:\WINDOWS\Bolger.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bbesajk] c:\windows\system32\daqivu.exe

O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {6685509E-B47B-4f47-8E16-9A5F3A62F683} - file://C:\Program Files\Ebates_MoeMoneyMaker\Sy350\Tp350\scri350a.htm (file missing) (HKCU)

O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocach...etup1.0.0.8.cab*

Next in Hijack This click on the "Config" button in the lower right corner. In the next window click on the "Misc Tools" button at the top then click the "Delete an NT service" button. Copy and paste the following line in that box:

*SvcProc*

Click OK

Go to Start > Run and type in *cmd*

Click OK

This will open a command shell. In the command window Copy and Paste the following commands one at a time exactly as the appear below and hit the Enter key after each one:

Paste this:

*del C:\WINDOWS\svcproc.exe*

Hit Enter

Paste this:

*del c:\windows\system32\daqivu.exe*

Hit Enter

Paste this:

*cd C:\windows*

Hit Enter

Paste this

*nail.exe /FullRemove*

Hit Enter

Paste this:

*exit*

Hit enter to exit the command window.

Reboot and post another Hijack This log please.


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

Thank you for the welcome and reply. Sorry about the mistake (that's why I have "beginner" under my name )

I printed out your instructions as well as saved them to my desktop. I also printed out the instructions to start in safe mode. If I read them right, won't I have to get out of the safe mode before I reboot and get back online?
(edited to fix spelling)


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

no 

when you reboot it should automaticaly bring you back to normal mode


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

all right. Thanx in advance. I'll get back here when I've done everything. 
(It probably won't be today though.)
Wish me luck, please!


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

ok, I wasn't able to find 1 thing you told me to check off:

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [bbesajk] c:\windows\system32\daqivu.exe

As far as I can tell, nail.exe is gone. (It didn't try to start up)
Once you check the log file, please tell me if we're ok now. Thanx in advance!

Here is the new log file from Hijack This:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:19:56 AM, on 4/15/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrtMngr.EXE
C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe
c:\windows\system32\meszte.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.heatherw.com/mk/sch.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sidesearch.cgi?uid=137175063&id=5.0
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: BolgerObj Class - {302A3240-4805-4a34-97D7-1645A0B08410} - C:\WINDOWS\Bolger.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDCM] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\DDC\DDCManager\DDCMan.exe" -Background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDCActiveMenu] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\DDC\ActiveMenu\DDCActiveMenu.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [checktime] c:\program files\HPSelect\Frontend\ct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QAGENT] C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ViewMgr] C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Viewpoint Manager\ViewMgr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasDTServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [azdrvl] c:\windows\system32\meszte.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Desktop Architect] "C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe" -S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dancer] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE\DncLE.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Toolbar Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {6685509E-B47B-4f47-8E16-9A5F3A62F683} - file://C:\Program Files\Ebates_MoeMoneyMaker\Sy350\Tp350\scri350a.htm (file missing) (HKCU)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\Netscape\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/238081957cf18e2d1018/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {86698251-D2C0-4D0F-A3E4-95CEF12F9F18} - http://64.156.188.99/iwasher/proactauthwb/internetwasherpro.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://echat.us.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {96AD66E6-8375-4864-8F4D-0F15023C2AF6} (CWUInstall Object) - http://www.wunderground.com/windowsinstall/weather.cab
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://www.webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea1fd.sea1.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9DC13F05-2441-4015-A879-D5088459E4E5}: NameServer = 207.68.32.39 207.68.32.38
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

go to add/remove and uninstall viewpointmanager.

have hijack this fix these entries.

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://websearch.drsnsrch.com/sides...37175063&id=5.0
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [azdrvl] c:\windows\system32\meszte.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {6685509E-B47B-4f47-8E16-9A5F3A62F683} - file://C:\Program Files\Ebates_MoeMoneyMaker\Sy350\Tp350\scri350a.htm (file missing) (HKCU)
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocach...etup1.0.0.8.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://207.188.7.150/238081957cf18e...ip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {86698251-D2C0-4D0F-A3E4-95CEF12F9F18} - http://64.156.188.99/iwasher/proact...etwasherpro.cab

reboot to safe mode and find and delete this file if there.

booting into safemode

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam

Because XP will not always show you hidden files and folders by default, 
Go to Start > Search and under "More advanced search options".
Make sure there is a check by "Search System Folders" and "Search hidden 
files and folders" and "Search system subfolders"

Next click on My Computer. Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View 
tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also 
uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and "Hide extensions for 
known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

c:\windows\system32\meszte.exe

post another log


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

did everything up to restarting in safe mode. Couldn't find this one (although I see it listed in previous log file):
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [azdrvl] c:\windows\system32\meszte.exe
In its place is:
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lawmfch] c:\windows\system32\dlifxzm.exe
I have this bad feeling I am really screwing up. In your post you said to find and delete this file:
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001052409420406?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam
But that is part of Norton isn't it?
Norton just popped up with a virus notification. I need to do a scan and make sure that virus is being quarantined.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 9:01:44 AM, on 4/15/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrtMngr.EXE
C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe
c:\windows\system32\meszte.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.heatherw.com/mk/sch.htm
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: BolgerObj Class - {302A3240-4805-4a34-97D7-1645A0B08410} - C:\WINDOWS\Bolger.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDCM] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\DDC\DDCManager\DDCMan.exe" -Background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDCActiveMenu] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\DDC\ActiveMenu\DDCActiveMenu.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [checktime] c:\program files\HPSelect\Frontend\ct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QAGENT] C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasDTServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lawmfch] c:\windows\system32\dlifxzm.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Desktop Architect] "C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe" -S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dancer] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE\DncLE.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Toolbar Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\Netscape\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://echat.us.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {96AD66E6-8375-4864-8F4D-0F15023C2AF6} (CWUInstall Object) - http://www.wunderground.com/windowsinstall/weather.cab
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://www.webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea1fd.sea1.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9DC13F05-2441-4015-A879-D5088459E4E5}: NameServer = 207.68.32.39 207.68.32.38
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

this entry isn't related to Norton, I just googled it and there is nothing on it.

have hijack this fix it and find and delete if there

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lawmfch] c:\windows\system32\dlifxzm.exe


----------



## khazars (Feb 15, 2004)

Run an online antivirus check from at least one and preferably 2 of the following sites....
http://housecall.trendmicro.com/
http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/
http://www.ravantivirus.com/scan/
http://support.f-secure.com/enu/home/ols.shtml

make sure autoclean is enabled on the scans


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download FindIt's.zip to your desktop. 
Unzip/extract the files inside open the folder and run the FindIt's.bat and wait for a text to open, it will take awhile be patient, post the results please.

http://forums.net-integration.net/index.php?act=Attach&type=post&id=142443


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

Doing the findits thing now.
Norton found 3 viruses:
afuapoe.exe
dlifxzm.xe
and meszte.exe.
Norton quarantined the first 2 but was not able to quarantine or delete the meszte.exe one.
This came up on the notepad after findits did its thing, but this isn't what showed up in the black box findits thing (hope that made sense.) In the black box this meszte thing is mentioned several times. I have a real mess don't I?
I wasn't able to use the anti-virus options recommended above. each one wanted some kind of active x control, and at this point I am leary of adding on anything new.
Here is what shows on the notepad after doing findits:
PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL FILES FOUND BY THIS METHOD ARE NOT BAD FILES, THERE MIGHT BE LEGIT FILES LISTED AND PLEASE BE CAREFUL WHILE FIXING. IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF WHAT IT IS LEAVE THEM ALONE. 
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Todo Files found »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» 
Be carefull 
Helpers Only delete file's in this section if both criteria are matched 
Only if file show's in both 1 and 2 (string search's) 

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» aurora Files found »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» 
Be carefull 
Helpers Only delete file's in this section if both criteria are matched 
Only if file show's in both 1 and 2 (string search's) 
* 1 aurora C:\WINDOWS\SUNYJHX.EXE
* 2 -H<aXrAn C:\WINDOWS\SUNYJHX.EXE

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Possible SAHAgent Files found »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» 

* SAHAgent C:\WINDOWS\SAHUNI~1.EXE
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Misc checks »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» 



* buddy C:\WINDOWS\ZKFUCP~1.EXE

Volume in drive C is HP_PAVILION
Volume Serial Number is 50E2-5DBF

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\system32

06/24/2002 01:38 PM 2,238 ball102.ico
06/24/2002 01:49 PM 2,238 ball103.ico
06/24/2002 01:50 PM 2,238 ball105.ico
08/22/2001 05:48 PM 2,238 hplink.ico
05/02/2002 12:06 AM 2,238 thistle_icon.ico
5 File(s) 11,190 bytes
0 Dir(s) 30,073,700,352 bytes free
Volume in drive C is HP_PAVILION
Volume Serial Number is 50E2-5DBF

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32

Volume in drive C is HP_PAVILION
Volume Serial Number is 50E2-5DBF

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

aha, figured out how to copy what's in the black box:

Diregard the parameters message
Just wait until a text opens please.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SONYHCY.DLL +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SONYHCY.DLL +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SONYHCY.DLL +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SONYHCY.DLL +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SONYHCY.DLL +++ File read error
File Not Found
File Not Found
Press any key to continue . . .


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

Can I just delete the mesztc file from the systems32 folder?

btw, that Aurora file is the annoying pop up that is still popping up.


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

Am doing the Panda anti virus scan and so far it has found 287 infected files.
Wonderful


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

Panda finally finished. It says all viruses were removed. I think a lot of these are/were cookies. (We have 4 users using this computer)
I'm redoing findits now and will then redo Hijack This and I will post results. I hope you all haven't given up on me!
here is findits results:

Diregard the parameters message
Just wait until a text opens please.
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SONYHCY.DLL +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SONYHCY.DLL +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SONYHCY.DLL +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SONYHCY.DLL +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE +++ File read error
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SONYHCY.DLL +++ File read error
File Not Found
File Not Found
Press any key to continue . . .
And here is HJT:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:45:44 PM, on 4/15/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrtMngr.EXE
C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe
c:\windows\system32\meszte.exe
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntvdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.heatherw.com/mk/sch.htm
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: BolgerObj Class - {302A3240-4805-4a34-97D7-1645A0B08410} - C:\WINDOWS\Bolger.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDCM] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\DDC\DDCManager\DDCMan.exe" -Background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDCActiveMenu] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\DDC\ActiveMenu\DDCActiveMenu.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [checktime] c:\program files\HPSelect\Frontend\ct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QAGENT] C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasDTServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Desktop Architect] "C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe" -S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dancer] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE\DncLE.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Toolbar Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\Netscape\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...ple.com/drakken/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://echat.us.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {96AD66E6-8375-4864-8F4D-0F15023C2AF6} (CWUInstall Object) - http://www.wunderground.com/windowsinstall/weather.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://www.webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea1fd.sea1.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9DC13F05-2441-4015-A879-D5088459E4E5}: NameServer = 207.68.32.39 207.68.32.38
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe

Now what should I do?


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

forgot to include what pops up in notepad when you "press any key to continue" with findits. Here it is:
PLEASE NOTE THAT ALL FILES FOUND BY THIS METHOD ARE NOT BAD FILES, THERE MIGHT BE LEGIT FILES LISTED AND PLEASE BE CAREFUL WHILE FIXING. IF YOU ARE UNSURE OF WHAT IT IS LEAVE THEM ALONE. 
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Todo Files found »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» 
Be carefull 
Helpers Only delete file's in this section if both criteria are matched 
Only if file show's in both 1 and 2 (string search's) 

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» aurora Files found »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» 
Be carefull 
Helpers Only delete file's in this section if both criteria are matched 
Only if file show's in both 1 and 2 (string search's) 

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Possible SAHAgent Files found »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» 

* SAHAgent C:\WINDOWS\SAHUNI~1.EXE
»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Misc checks »»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» 



* buddy C:\WINDOWS\ZKFUCP~1.EXE

Volume in drive C is HP_PAVILION
Volume Serial Number is 50E2-5DBF

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\system32

06/24/2002 01:38 PM 2,238 ball102.ico
06/24/2002 01:49 PM 2,238 ball103.ico
06/24/2002 01:50 PM 2,238 ball105.ico
08/22/2001 05:48 PM 2,238 hplink.ico
05/02/2002 12:06 AM 2,238 thistle_icon.ico
5 File(s) 11,190 bytes
0 Dir(s) 30,035,775,488 bytes free
Volume in drive C is HP_PAVILION
Volume Serial Number is 50E2-5DBF

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32

Volume in drive C is HP_PAVILION
Volume Serial Number is 50E2-5DBF

Directory of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM

Is it safe for me to be posting this stuff, such as serial numbers?


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

One last question: Can I delete the mesztc.exe file from the system32 folder to get rid of it? Sounds too simple to me. Norton says it can't quarantine nor delete it. Panda didn't detect it. Actually its not even listed on Norton's website. What is this file anyways?
Also (sorry, 2 last questions) Norton has a security alert window pop up alerting me to the mesztc trojan virus. I can't get that pop up window to go away. I'll attempt a simple restart, but if that doesn't work, what will?
Simple restart worked.
I appear to be the only one posting here. Am I done?


----------



## davidb231 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hang in there Polgara, I don't think that your done just yet. Just wait for them to get back to you and follow their instructions exactly. And they will get your rig cleaned up and racing again.


----------



## BannerGuy (Mar 30, 2005)

Polgara said:


> Can I just delete the mesztc file from the systems32 folder?


This would be an idea... just not a good idea to do blindly.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Download AdAware SE from http://www.lavasoft.de/support/download and install it if you haven't already got it. If you have it, then make sure it is updated and configured as described later in this post

Download pocket killbox from http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/killbox.exe & put it on the desktop where you can find it easily

run killbox and paste The FIRST ONE of these lines into the box, select delete on reboot then press the red X button, say yes to the prompt but NO to reboot now

then continue to paste the lines in in turn and follow the above procedure every time, If it says file is missing, or if it says unable to delete then make a note of the file name and let us know when you reply

C:\WINDOWS\SUNYJHX.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SAHUNI~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ZKFUCP~1.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\SONYHCY.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MESZTE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Bolger.dll
c:\windows\system32\dlifxzm.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\toolbar.hta

Then on killbox top bar press tools and then empty temp files and follow those prompts and say yes to everything

reboot now

when it reboots

Run hijackthis, put a tick in the box beside these entries listed below and *ONLY these entries*, double check to make sure, then make sure all browser & email windows are closed and press fix checked

O2 - BHO: BolgerObj Class - {302A3240-4805-4a34-97D7-1645A0B08410} - C:\WINDOWS\Bolger.dll

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDCM] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\DDC\DDCManager\DDCMan.exe" -Background
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DDCActiveMenu] "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\DDC\ActiveMenu\DDCActiveMenu.exe" -boot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AceGain LiveUpdate] C:\Program Files\AceGain\LiveUpdate\LiveUpdate.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp center.lnk = C:\Program Files\hp center\137903\Program\BackWeb-137903.exe

O9 - Extra button: Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\toolbar.hta
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Toolbar Wallpaper - {c23dd370-cb79-11d2-898a-00c04f80a47f} - C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Toolbar\toolbar.hta

O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...meInstaller.exe

then as some of the folders you need to delete may be hidden do this:
Open Windows Explorer & Go to Tools > Folder Options. Click on the View tab and make sure that "Show hidden files and folders" is checked. Also uncheck "Hide protected operating system files" and untick "hide extensions for known file types" . Now click "Apply to all folders"
Click "Apply" then "OK"

then go to C:\windows\temp and select EVERYTHING and delete it all and then do the same for C:\temp if it exists

1) Open Control Panel
2) Click on Internet Options
3) On the General Tab, in the middle of the screen, click on Delete Files
4) You may also want to check the box "Delete all offline content"
5) Click on OK and wait for the hourglass icon to stop after it deletes the temporary internet files
6) You can now click on Delete Cookies and click OK to delete cookies that websites have placed on your hard drive

then

Run ADAWARE

Before you scan with AdAware, check for updates of the reference file by using the "webupdate".
the current ref file should read at least SE1R38 11.04.2005 or a higher number/later date

Set up the Configurations as follows:

General Button
Safety:
Check (Green) all three.

Click on "Proceed"

Please deselect "Search for negligible risk entries", as negligible risk entries (MRU's) are not considered to be a threat.

Click on "Scan Now"

Run the scanner using the Full Scan (Perform full system scan) mode.

When scan is finished, mark everything for removal and get rid of it. (Right-click the window and choose"select all" from the drop down menu) then press next and then say yes to the prompt, do you want to remove all these entries.

Reboot &

Download and install the Micro$oft antispyware BETA from http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx and let it fix anything it finds

First press file and check for updates and then run it

Recent tests suggest that a combination of Adaware & M$AS removes approx 80% of spywares/Adwares, much higher than any other combination

Run an online antivirus check from 
http://www.kaspersky.com/beta?product=161744315 you will need to input a name and email adress but anyone will do & then acccept an active X control IT IS SAFE to do so 
LET IT FIX WHATEVER IT FINDS 
reboot again 
post a fresh HJT log


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

Have done everything up to running the online virus detector. The website wants a bit more than just an email. (http://www.kaspersky.com/beta#betatest)
I am not a company, and that line is required.
I'm going to reboot and run HJT. 
brb


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Just put none 

put any email and any name and none for company

because it's a beta version they have used the standard beta test page as a doorway page but they are not keeping any info from it unless you tell them that there was a problem with the scan, then they will contact you for more infop so they can improve it


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

oh, ok, I'll go back and do that then.


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

Sheesh! It has already found 3 viruses, and it's only 4% done.
I'm going to have to take a dinner break.
I am truly amazed at the patience you all have for "idiots" like me, as well as the depth of knowledge here. Thanx so much for all the help, and I'll be back later with the latest results.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Kapersky tends to be better at finding things than most other antiviruses as they have a much larger database and it is acknowledged at being the quickest to update 

let us know how you get on but it will be a bit slow, All the web based ones are 

If it says it can't delete any of the viruses when it does teh fix at the end, then make a note of the file names and locations and let us know


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

Its only 50% done at this point, and its been running for 4 hours. Does that sound right to you? It's found 6 viruses.


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

68% done and *15 * viruses found so far. This is unbelievable!


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

Ah 

you probably didn't turn off Norton first so both abtiviruses are scanning at the same time that does slow it down. 

But at l;east you will get a very thorough check


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

My usual luck stepped up. I got up this morning and came in here to see the results. The microsoft program had detected 2 viruses. After I told it to delete them, I x'd it out. When I x'd it out, the Kapersky program x'd out too. Unless it automatically fixes things, I guess I will be forced to run it again. I think altogether it must have taken about 6 hours. I went ahead and rebooted and ran HJT. I don't think HJT is removing the things I have been checking. Here's the results:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 7:30:25 AM, on 4/16/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrtMngr.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.heatherw.com/mk/sch.htm
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [checktime] c:\program files\HPSelect\Frontend\ct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QAGENT] C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasDTServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Desktop Architect] "C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe" -S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dancer] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE\DncLE.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\Netscape\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://echat.us.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {96AD66E6-8375-4864-8F4D-0F15023C2AF6} (CWUInstall Object) - http://www.wunderground.com/windowsinstall/weather.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://www.webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea1fd.sea1.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9DC13F05-2441-4015-A879-D5088459E4E5}: NameServer = 207.68.32.39 207.68.32.38
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

What is this:
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dancer] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE\DncLE.exe"
Is it vital? Can I get rid of it?


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Microsoft Plus! Dancer LE

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...e9-5c2f-422d-b945-9ac02b7a8049&displaylang=en

You can disablr it in msconfig or uninstall it if you don't use it.


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

...and fix these two entries with HJT (close all browser/email/explorer etc windows first)

R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AlcxMonitor] ALCXMNTR.EXE

More info about Realtek AC97 Event Monitor
http://castlecops.com/startuplist-180.html


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

I can't find the dancer exe anywhere. The only place it seems to show up in is the HJT log. Can it be taken care of along with the other 2 The_Egg says to get rid of?
Other than that, does HJT say we're clean and good to go?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Yes. Fix it with HJT.


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

Latest HJT logfile:
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:03:18 PM, on 4/16/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe
C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe
C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\mrtMngr.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpoevm08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasDtServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Bin\hpoSTS08.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\unzipped\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.heatherw.com/mk/sch.htm
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: PCTools Site Guard - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdsg.dll
O2 - BHO: PCTools Browser Monitor - {B56A7D7D-6927-48C8-A975-17DF180C71AC} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: hp toolkit - {B2847E28-5D7D-4DEB-8B67-05D28BCF79F5} - C:\HP\EXPLOREBAR\HPTOOLKT.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [hpsysdrv] c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\System32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CamMonitor] c:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\Unload\hpqcmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [KBD] C:\HP\KBD\KBD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dla] C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Recguard] C:\WINDOWS\SMINST\RECGUARD.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\System32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PS2] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ps2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] c:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\navapw32.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [checktime] c:\program files\HPSelect\Frontend\ct.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QAGENT] C:\Program Files\QUICKENW\QAGENT.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasDTServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasDTServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [sunasServ] C:\Program Files\Sunbelt Software\CounterSpy Client\sunasServ.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [gcasServ] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft AntiSpyware\gcasServ.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Desktop Architect] "C:\Program Files\Desktop Architect\datray.exe" -S
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Doctor] "C:\Program Files\Spyware Doctor\swdoctor.exe" /Q
O4 - Global Startup: America Online 8.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\America Online 8.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hp psc 2000 Series.lnk = C:\Program Files\Hewlett-Packard\Digital Imaging\bin\hpobnz08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: hpoddt01.exe.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Documents and Settings\Pati\Desktop\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_02\bin\npjpi150_02.dll
O9 - Extra button: Spyware Doctor - {2D663D1A-8670-49D9-A1A5-4C56B4E14E84} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYWAR~1\tools\iesdpb.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\PROGRA~1\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {E5D12C4E-7B4F-11D3-B5C9-0050045C3C96} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\MESSEN~1\YPager.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O12 - Plugin for .wmv: C:\PROGRA~1\VERIZO~1\Netscape\Program\PLUGINS\npdsplay.dll
O16 - DPF: {0E5F0222-96B9-11D3-8997-00104BD12D94} (PCPitstop Utility) - http://pcpitstop.com/pcpitstop/PCPitStop.CAB
O16 - DPF: {0EB0E74A-2A76-4AB3-A7FB-9BD8C29F7F75} (CKAVWebScan Object) - http://www.kaspersky.com/downloads/kws/kavwebscan.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/viewers/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=36467&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {38578BF0-0ABB-11D3-9330-0080C6F796A1} (Create & Print ActiveX Plug-in) - http://www.imgag.com/cp/install/AxCtp.cab
O16 - DPF: {39B0684F-D7BF-4743-B050-FDC3F48F7E3B} (FilePlanet Download Control Class) - http://www.fileplanet.com/fpdlmgr/cabs/FPDC_1_0_0_44.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aol.com/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {94B82441-A413-4E43-8422-D49930E69764} (TLIEFlashObj Class) - https://echat.us.dell.com/Media/VisitorChat/TLIEFlash.CAB
O16 - DPF: {96AD66E6-8375-4864-8F4D-0F15023C2AF6} (CWUInstall Object) - http://www.wunderground.com/windowsinstall/weather.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {9CCE3B43-4DE0-4236-A84E-108CA848EE6A} (WebCam Control) - http://www.webcamnow.com/broadcast/ActiveXWebCam.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {F04A8AE2-A59D-11D2-8792-00C04F8EF29D} (Hotmail Attachments Control) - http://sea1fd.sea1.hotmail.msn.com/activex/HMAtchmt.ocx
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://chat.msn.com/bin/msnchat45.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9DC13F05-2441-4015-A879-D5088459E4E5}: NameServer = 207.68.32.39 207.68.32.38
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O23 - Service: C-DillaCdaC11BA - Macrovision - C:\WINDOWS\System32\drivers\CDAC11BA.EXE
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - c:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: NVIDIA Driver Helper Service (NVSvc) - NVIDIA Corporation - C:\WINDOWS\System32\nvsvc32.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\System32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: WAN Miniport (ATW) Service (WANMiniportService) - America Online, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\wanmpsvc.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

It's clean. How is it running?


----------



## Polgara (Apr 14, 2005)

It's running great as far as I can tell. 
Thanx again to everyone's help here.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

urn off system restore by following instructions here 
http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPORT/tsgeninfo.nsf/docid/2001111912274039 
That will purge the restore folder and clear any malware that has been put in there. Then reboot & then re-enable sytem restore & create a new restore point.

go here* http://forums.techguy.org/t208517/s.html *for info on how to tighten your security settings and how to help prevent future attacks.

and pay an urgent visit to windows update & make sure you are fully updated & get the bunch of new updates that are alleged to plug the security holes that let these pests on in the first place


----------

